# Who is the best sisterly villager?



## Moritz (May 15, 2021)

(Also known as uchi)

Try as I might, I just can't find one I like.
For the most part they all just look either ugly or generic.

I've had some like cherry or ursala that I've kinda liked but didn't feel all that much for.

You know how sometimes villagers just click with you and you never want them to leave? Yeah never had that with one of them.

I really wish they had more than 20ish to chose from.

Who is your go to for them?


----------



## Moonlight. (May 15, 2021)

Ursula is pretty cute, but I don't really care much for any of them tbh. Sisterly villagers are probably my least favorite personality since there's not a lot of appealing designs to choose from, they really need to make some new ones...


----------



## Flicky (May 15, 2021)

There are only two sisterly villagers I like - Cherry and Phoebe.

I admit, Cherry was my starter, so she grew on me from there. I wouldn't have chosen her otherwise. Phoebe, on the other hand... I mean, she's a phoenix! That alone is enough to make me love her to bits. Her house interior is cool, too.


----------



## Licorice (May 15, 2021)

Plucky is the cutest imo. I love my island chicken.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 15, 2021)

I think Deirdre is very cute, she reminds me vaguely of the model twiggy for some reason

Agnes is really cute as well, I had her for several months and really liked her a lot

both are more tame designs, but still interesting to me.

I know muffy’s face is kind of a lot, but she is a very loveable little gothic Lolita sheep. More charming in game than in pictures.

Fuchsia, Shari, and Reneigh are also really great options imo 

I am also still trying to figure out what uchi villager I might click with to the point of keeping forever. I actually like a lot of the designs, but have also not figured it out yet. 

I do wish there were more designs! (especially a hamster, but that’s just me…)


----------



## Fye (May 15, 2021)

I love the uchi/sisterly personality and dialogue but the villager selection and designs could definitely use some work. I hope they can eventually turn a few normals into uchis since there are so many cute ones! But my favorites would probably be: 

*Deirdra* the deer - currently on my island since she's a deer so she fits the theme, and her color scheme is so pleasing. Her house interior is lovely and fall themed so I gave her a fall themed front yard too and now she's a permanent resident of Nara
*Fuchsia* also a deer - she was one of my two original villagers on my current island but I ended up replacing her with Deirdre in a trade eventually since Fuchsia's colors were a bit too bright for my mostly natural themed island
*Katt* the cat - I love most of the cats, and her design is cute so she's definitely a favorite. Hoping to have her as my resident uchi in my next animal crossing game!
*Pashmina* the goat - I had her for a bit in New Horizons and she was really cute - her colors are really nice on the eyes and she loves singing which is so cute
*Phoebe* the ostrich - love her colors and house interior, but I've never had her
*Renee* the rhino - have her in New Leaf and I love her theme and vibe
*Tammy* the cub - haven't had her but she's really cute so I'd love to have her in a future game some day!


----------



## FaerieRose (May 15, 2021)

Uchi villagers do tend to be a bit garish, don't they? I love the personality, but the aesthetic is a bit much. My go-to "mild uchi" are Shari, Reneigh, and Flo. Pashmina is good too, if you don't mind her diner house.


----------



## honeyaura (May 15, 2021)

My personal favorite is Reneigh (I love her hair, and "house theme"). Agnes is a close second, had her in NL.

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2021



Flicky said:


> There are only two sisterly villagers I like - Cherry and Phoebe.
> 
> I admit, Cherry was my starter, so she grew on me from there. I wouldn't have chosen her otherwise. Phoebe, on the other hand... I mean, she's a phoenix! That alone is enough to make me love her to bits. Her house interior is cool, too.


Omg how did I forget these two! Cherry was my starter on my original island, and I loved her. Phoebe was my starter on my current island, who is also pretty cool. Her house is bada--.


----------



## Etown20 (May 15, 2021)

I've had Flo, Pashmina, and Hazel and have liked them all. Hazel's house is one of my least favorite if that is important to you. And Pashmina lives in a diner haha. Flo was my starter so I didn't have her normal house.

I don't have an uchi at the moment and am hoping to find Fuschia or Katt next.


----------



## tolisamarie (May 15, 2021)

I have Tammy on my bear cub island. I adore her!


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 15, 2021)

Cherry, fuschia, and pheobe


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 15, 2021)

For me its always Cherry! She's the only one that sticks out to me.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 16, 2021)

I started joking with someone about Renee being me and it kind of stuck. She’s become one of my favorite villagers. She has the cutest purple house with skull wallpaper on the inside. She might not be the most Aesthetically pleasing villagers to look at, but I love her personality and her surfer girl vibe. Yeah I could go on and on. I’ll stop now


----------



## Mr.Fox (May 16, 2021)

I've had every single uchi at one time or another (and I'm kinda thankful there aren't any more to check off the list), but amazingly the one that clicked with me was the very last one I moved in...Canberra. She was at the end of the list because I found her the most visually unappealing, but she quickly grew on me.

I have a soft spot for Paula too...it's that single tooth that does it for me lol

So yeah, Canberra and Paula for me.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 16, 2021)

Frita will always be my number one favorite uchi. I have loved her design ever since NL. I think it is so clever making her look like burger and fries. I am sad that I don’t remember how I felt about her though aside from her design.

I used to not like Hazel or Katt but now I like them a lot. I think Hazel’s unibrows are actually adorable and add to her charm, not to mention her catchphrase is cute .

Reneigh’s design I like a lot but I haven’t been playing a lot since I got her so right now I can only answer that I think her design is one of the most appealing to me of the uchis.

Agnes - another one that grew on me from seeing people’s screenshots and discussing her with others here. She is the first pig villager that I grew to like. I like her color and she seems really sweet.

There are others that may be growing on me as well: Renee, Pashmina. I had Fuschia as a starter and I didn't care for her then but now that I no longer have her, I realize she wasn’t bad. Still not a fan of her color though.


----------



## Kattea (May 16, 2021)

Deirdre is the most visually pleasing to me, I love her soft brown fur and mustard yellow sweater. Pashmina is a fun one too, she owns a diner.


----------



## returnofsaturn (May 16, 2021)

Fuchsia, Cherry, and Charlise for me!


----------



## CrankyCupcake (May 16, 2021)

I do love the uchi personality. I like how they're very direct and frank with their opinions. I have and will have just one uchi on my island and that is Fuchsia. She's my MVP *and this conversation between Fuchsia and Maelle (snooty) is totally why.* 

Moreover, for some reason, Fuchsia seems to have way more dialogue and stories about her background and life than all of my other islanders. She often talks about the boy back on her island who adores her, or her friends, or her parents, or her grandma, or how she got into trouble working at an antique shop or how she once created a mess at a supermarket. So much backstory. She feels very real to me. I also enjoy her conversations with my other islanders, especially with the cranky, smug and lazy ones. ♥


----------



## BalloonFight (May 16, 2021)

I really do wish there were more Uchi options. It's such a great personality, even with the limited dialogue presets in ACNH. By far my favorite is Cherry, but there are a couple of others that I would consider. I've had Phoebe before and really liked her. Being a phoenix, and having a cool house near automatically makes her a cool villager. The only other that I've had for a longer period of time was Pashmina. Pashmina is pretty great, but I generally prefer Cherry, so I ended up sticking with her as my permanent Uchi.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 16, 2021)

Ursala, Reneigh, Cherry, Shari. All top tier uchis


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 16, 2021)

Katt and Deirdre are my favorite ucherlys.I didn't expect to like them as much as I do.


----------



## Cloudandshade (May 16, 2021)

I quite like the sisterly personality (it's a breath of fresh air to have a neighbour who isn't unfailingly nice to me all the time!) but yeah...it's slim pickings where design is concerned, imo. It's for this reason that I'll probably never let go of Deirdre, but I have a soft spot for Mira and Pashmina as well.


----------



## xara (May 16, 2021)

i am definitely biased but i recommend fuchsia! i’ve had her on my island for a while now and not only is she adorable in my eyes, she’s overall just wonderful to have around! her house is really nice (both outside _and_ inside) and the fact that her catchphrase is “precious” makes my heart warm . but if she’s not your cup of tea, either, i would also 100% recommend deirdre, katt, frita or agnes! i definitely agree that not many of the uchi villagers are very appealing but i hope you’ll be able to find one that you like and enjoy having around! ^_^


----------



## moonlights (May 16, 2021)

Yeah I'm not a huge fan of the sisterly villagers either. I do however like Frita, Reneigh and Muffy.


----------



## Croconaw (May 16, 2021)

I’m going with Cherry. This is biased though as I’m obsessed with dogs though!


----------



## AccfSally (May 16, 2021)

That award goes to Hazel, she's the best and the cutest.







Others are: Mira, Katt, Pashmina and Frita.


----------



## maria110 (May 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> (Also known as uchi)
> 
> Try as I might, I just can't find one I like.
> For the most part they all just look either ugly or generic.
> ...



I love Reneigh and Muffy.  I like the horses and Reneigh has a great design.  Her house is pretty too and goes with a variety of themes.  Muffy is perfect for a gothic island.


----------



## Fraggle (May 16, 2021)

Fuschia was my starter Uchi and we got along okay but she caused so many arguments on my island that I had to get rid of her. She ended up really putting me off Uchi villagers.

I decided to try one more time however when I found Agnes on a Mystery Island. I like to have different species on my island and I didn’t have a pig. Agnes has converted me totally and is now one of permanent and favourite villagers. She’s really sweet and very funny.


----------



## Bilaz (May 16, 2021)

Deirdre is my favvvv  I love how her colouring is so natural. Her little white lips and such, just like an actual deer! And she has really cute eyes, I like them better than Fauna's (her eyelashes don't really do it for me)


----------



## droqen (May 16, 2021)

I used to have Tammy on my island and I miss her!


----------



## Sheydra (May 16, 2021)

I have phobe and luv her my hubby has fuschia and can’t imagine his island without her.


----------



## DerpyOnion (May 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> (Also known as uchi)
> 
> Try as I might, I just can't find one I like.
> For the most part they all just look either ugly or generic.
> ...


My fave is Mira! Mira will always be one of my favorite villagers!


----------



## deana (May 16, 2021)

I don't like too many of the sisterly villagers. Some that are okay to me are Agnes, Fuchsia, and Cherry. I would also like Phoebe if she didn't have a weird lava house, I can't look past the weird house. 

But the best sisterly villager is FLO.




I love her design, I think her eye-makeup look makes her look sassy and adorable. And she's purple so that's always cute. I feel like almost every time I go and talk to her she's holding a donut which is such a mood. She's only been on my island for a couple months but I already love her so much


----------



## Aquilla (May 16, 2021)

Currently I have Fuchsia living on my island and I really like her! Her colour palette is a bit strong and took getting used to but now I love her! I also considered getting Tammy.


----------



## OLoveLy (May 16, 2021)

i really like the sisterly villager, Reneigh, her looks is very cool ! C:


----------



## Moritz (May 16, 2021)

I've decided who I'm having for my newest sisterly now.
I'm going to give pashmina a try.
So far I'm pretty happy with her.


----------



## Stalfos (May 16, 2021)

I like Muffy and Agnes the most. I had them both in my New Leaf town and I've currently have Muffy on my island. Wouldn't mind getting Agnes once again too.


----------



## JellyBeans (May 16, 2021)

i'm also not a huge fan of a lot of the uchi villager designs, but i think my number one would have to be ursala! i've never had her before but she was one of my first villagers and i absolutely loved her. reneigh is pretty cute too imo


----------



## Kg1595 (May 16, 2021)

I have had both Phoebe and Deirdre, and love them both.  Both are well designed, and each has a stellar house (lava house for Phoebe, woodland for Deirdre).


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 16, 2021)

I currently have pashmina she is one of my favorites for design, and her home fits perfectly with my island (and Lollys) but I also have a soft spot for Agnes, and phoebes tail lol


----------



## lemoncrossing (May 16, 2021)

Personally I love the uchi personality, but don't care for any of their designs. Of all the uchis, I'd say Deirdre is the best because she fits the cozy cottagecore aesthetic that I dig. I also have a sentimental attachment to her, given that she was my brother's first uchi in New Leaf and I was THRILLED when she moved to my town.

I also really like Fuchsia, despite her not really matching my island theme. I've always thought she was pretty cool looking, too.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 16, 2021)

Though, this is an extremely common villager, if you aren't going off of looks, I would say rocket! <3


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 16, 2021)

Shari is beautiful and her personality is great.


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 16, 2021)

I personally love the Sisterly villagers, as they're my favorite personality type. Hazel's been my favorite villager since New Leaf and I feel she's the reason I've grown to like sisterlies(?) so much. I love almost everything about Hazel from her rosy cheeks to her "Uni-wow" catchphrase and let's not forget her wonderful uni-brow.  When someone says Sisterly/Uchi she's the first villager I think about, she fits the role so well imo but i'm bias as you can tell, haha.

Other uchi characters I like are: Canberra and Plucky, who have nice tropical/beach houses. Tammy, who I had in New Leaf. And Ursala, just because she's a cutie lol.


----------



## Red Cat (May 16, 2021)

I like Phoebe the best. Katt is the only sisterly cat, so I kind of like her. I currently have Mira and I mostly like her design, but the lipstick just kills her appearance for me. She's a superhero; why the hell is she wearing lipstick? Ugh... There are so few sisterly villagers to begin with and most of them are not appealing. The same can be said of smug villagers, but I feel like Raymond single-handedly saves that personality.


----------

